# Anfänger sucht Anschluss (KO und Ungebung)



## Tha8man (18. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute, 

ich bin neu im Forum und Stelle mich einfach mal kurz vor:

Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, Altenpfleger von Beruf , lebe und arbeite in Koblenz.

Nach vielen Jahren an Trekkingradtouren quer durch RLP frisch ins Mountainbiken eingestiegen, da ich einfach mehr im Gelände unterwegs sein wollte und auch Mal Abseits der Fahrradwege mein Lieblingshobby betreiben zu können. 

Und genau dafür suche ich Fahrer aus der genannten Region, die mir ein wenig die Strecken rund um Koblenz zeigen und mir auch das ein oder andere beibringen können. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet. 

Bis dahin also und bleibt gesund!

Euer David


----------



## Balu. (20. Juli 2020)

Moin David,

und willkommen. Hier im Unterforum geht es eher ruhig zu, es gibt immer mal wieder Versuche sich zu treffen, mit einigen Fahrern hier aus der Gegend war ich auch schon ein bis zweimal unterwegs. Momentan bin ich noch raus, komme vor September nicht auf´s Bike, hatte die letzten 1 1/2 Jahre erst wenig Zeit, dann einen Unfall im Mai. Schreib doch auch mal die Jungs hier an: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suc...-dem-der-ich-2019-zusammen-biken-kann.885678/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tha8man (20. Juli 2020)

Danke Balu, hab sie mal angeschrieben


----------



## Tim_Schneider (14. Februar 2021)

Tha8man schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu im Forum und Stelle mich einfach mal kurz vor:
> 
> ...


Hi David, ich komme auch aus Koblenz und suche jemanden zum fahren, da meine Freunde oft nicht können und ich allein nur wenig bis gar keine Motivation finde zu fahren, aber gerne öfter fahren würde. Vllt können wir ja mal fahren.


----------



## Tim_Schneider (14. Februar 2021)

Tha8man schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich bin neu im Forum und Stelle mich einfach mal kurz vor:
> 
> ...


Hi David, ich komme auch aus Koblenz und suche jemanden zum fahren, da meine Freunde oft nicht können und ich allein nur wenig bis gar keine Motivation finde zu fahren, aber gerne öfter fahren würde. Vllt können wir ja mal fahren.


----------



## Tha8man (14. Februar 2021)

Hey Tim, hab dir eine PN geschrieben


----------

